# What to change in hp tuners to eliminate boost surging?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Not sure on an answer to your question, but my BNR tune does and always has done this. So I don’t even think they know how to resolve it. I assume it’s the waste gate flapping open and closed too fast.


----------



## Schienbein (Mar 3, 2021)

Hmm. Weird. Seems like something else is limiting it.


----------



## Twiz66 (Aug 30, 2018)

Sorry if I'm resurrecting an old thread., but I figure some input is better than none for anyone in the future having similar problems. I have a similar problem right now and on my hptuner scan I've narrowed it down to pedalcommand jumping the throttle at about 2/3 pedal. Your foot is steady on the pedal but for some reason the ecu commands 100%,65%,100%,65% and its jumping and jerking the car around. It's like for certain tuning table setting its just wants the command to WOT but backs it off at a certain range.It might be a wastegate or bov setting a sensor off to drop power. Not sure what exactly to adjust to fix yet. Just info I've gotten from scans . Hope this helps or points in the right direction.


----------



## Schienbein (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah ive noticed when scanning, the throttle commands 100% then back to whatever you're pedal position is, then back to 100% when surging. Id assume messing with wastegate duty cycle tables would fix this problem. But havent messed with it yet. Let me know what you figure out! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Twiz66 (Aug 30, 2018)

Well I recently did a billet wastegate actuator and forge bypass and a retune and the problem stopped, I think the was actuator or BP valve not able to keep up with the boost and crapping out, not a cheap solution but solved it for me.


----------



## Sonicboi86 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey. So I'm using a custom tune I made in hptuners. I have a 2016 Sonic... So luv 1.4. I went through this issue for a hot minute. I had to do a ton of fine tuning to mitigate it. The issue was proportional gain. That table combined with the driver demanded torque table need to co inside with reasonable values the turbo can accomplish. If they are mismatched it will cause the car to jitter or jerk around to varrying degrees. Most of the work is in the lower values. Once the turbo is above about 12lb output (adjusted for altitude) it won't be able to surge very much. I would be happy to share screen shots or, Logs if anyone's interested. For the most part I was able to eliminate the surge.


----------



## bpeterson240 (Dec 10, 2021)

Sonicboi86 said:


> Hey. So I'm using a custom tune I made in hptuners. I have a 2016 Sonic... So luv 1.4. I went through this issue for a hot minute. I had to do a ton of fine tuning to mitigate it. The issue was proportional gain. That table combined with the driver demanded torque table need to co inside with reasonable values the turbo can accomplish. If they are mismatched it will cause the car to jitter or jerk around to varrying degrees. Most of the work is in the lower values. Once the turbo is above about 12lb output (adjusted for altitude) it won't be able to surge very much. I would be happy to share screen shots or, Logs if anyone's interested. For the most part I was able to eliminate the surge.


I'd like to see that info if you still have it. I'm currently experiencing a couple small issues with mine. Slight surge and jitter. Also still learning hptuners and the e78 with torque management. I've watched many of the vids on tuning and read the forums and what literature I can find on modern GM ecu tuning not just with hptuners, but any additional info and tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------

